# Беларусь > Частные объявления > Продам >  "Страна мастеров". лучшие товары ручной работы

## AlenaSS

А знаете ли вы, что лучшим подарком наверняка станет тот, который сделан своими руками, с любовью и заботой? Именно такие подарки представлены в интернет-магазине "Страна Мастеров" (Stranamasterov.by) - на мой взгляд, одном из лучших магазинов в байнете. Там можно приобрести много интереснейших штучек на любой вкус. А если покупать не желаете- можно подсмотреть идеи и использовать их в дальнейшем  в своих поделках. Заходите, выбирайте, покупайте!

----------


## orsavey

Если вы хотите, *купить электроустановочные изделия в интернет-магазине*, тогда вам сюда.  Компания "Р - Электро" занимается комплектацией строительных объектов электроустановкой и световым оборудованием, поставкой *розеток, выключателей, проводов ретро* другой установочной техники в квартиры, коттеджи, бани, рестораны и офисы Москвы и других регионов России. Нашими клиентами являются как корпоративные так и частные клиенты, к которым мы относимся с высочайшим вниманием. Отдельное место мы отводим работе с архитекторами, дизайнерами, электриками и монтажниками.

----------

